# New Reefs



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Are there certain areas where new reefs can be deployed? And if so, what are they out of OB?


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I think there are only certain permit areas that reefs can be deployed . Check with "marine resources " they can tell you .


----------

